# Anyone interested in talking about their finances on Today with Pat Kenny?



## Brendan Burgess (25 Jun 2010)

I do a weekly Money Stories slot on Today with Pat Kenny on RTE Radio 1 and I am looking for interseting stories. 

It is based on real-life personal financial stories as distinct from speaking about finanical issues generally.  We record a short interview with someone about their  financial problem and use this interview to discuss the problem  generally and what people should do about it. 

Interesting stories might be: 
Being made redundant, what do I need to do? 
I can't afford my mortgage repayments? 
Splitting up - what do we do about the house? 
Starting a new business - are we mad? 
How do I close down a business without wrecking my credit rating? 
I live in a big house with a low mortgage but I have no income? 
Is this a good time to trade up? How do I go about it? 

The participants can remain anonymous, but they would be required to record a short piece for the show. 

Send me a PM or email me at burgess7@eircom.net if you would like to participate or if you know someone who might do so.


----------



## mercman (5 Jul 2010)

Brendan, as you are aware of my investment products debacles, would my stories be of any interest to you, especially as a guide to others.

Mercman


----------



## micmclo (12 Jul 2010)

When is the next slot Brendan, do you have a weekly slot?

Possibly, it would be worth following up with your participants in six months time or even 12 months.
See how they get on.
And if they didn't follow the expert advice then why they their situation hasn't gone well.
If they did follow the advice, how they have improved


----------



## elcato (12 Jul 2010)

Is there a link to the website to hear the program  again similar to the telly ? Can't seem to dig it up but I probably need the actual name of the show to get it ?


----------



## shellcull (18 Jul 2010)

When is the next one Brendan?
you have me hooked on finances now 
I will be interested to hear other peoples stories apart from mine!!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Aug 2010)

[broken link removed]  Starts at 0.10.50 Subject has big negative equity and wants to trade up

Wed 14 July 
This week we were looking at the impact  of losing your job, when you are already on a low income and how to deal  with the banks and credit card companies when you can’t pay them.

21 July [broken link removed]
  Jack the taxi driver with a sub-prime mortgage 

28 July  
Features Kate who is unemployed and has a €580k mortgage. Ulster Bank suggested switching her from a fixed rate of 5% to a tracker rate of 1.1% above ECB

4 August 
Features Triona and Brian who are asking if now is a good time to trade up.


----------



## Joe Q Public (4 Aug 2010)

Well done Brendan, very informative.


----------



## RMCF (4 Aug 2010)

Great Brendan - excellent listening.

the last one currently applies to me.


----------



## Sansan (4 Aug 2010)

Well done Brendan,

I'll be tuning in


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Aug 2010)

Wed 11 August features Eilis and Matthew. She is solvent and working - he has a construction company which is insolvent and personal guarantees. Should he consider bankruptcy?


----------



## mtk (15 Aug 2010)

hi brendan are participants  paid for participating?
mtk


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Aug 2010)

No


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Aug 2010)

Wed 25th August is [broken link removed]  Starts at 40 Minutes 33 seconds

It deals with a teacher who wants to retire early but has a large mortgage.


----------



## DB74 (30 Aug 2010)

When will you be doing "Bob & Jane are thinking of having a baby ..."


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Aug 2010)

I am always looking for new topics, so anyone who wants to discuss the economics of having kids, step right up... (Have to admit, it's not my area of expertise though)


----------



## LDFerguson (30 Aug 2010)

Brendan Burgess said:


> (Have to admit, it's not my area of expertise though)


 
No problem Brendan. Where do we start? Well, there's birds and there's bees...


----------

